# Design verschiebt sich bei Smartphone (iPhone)



## nordi (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein komisches Problem mit einer Website (http://goo.gl/wQtO1U). Wenn ich diese mit meinem iPhone (und anscheinend anderen Smartphones) aufrufe, verschiebt sich das Design (Oben die Navigation wird untereinander dargestellt, Tabellen schieben sich zusammen). Ich vermute, dass es mit dem Viewport Meta-Tag zusammenhängt. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie die Seite auf Smartphones richtig dargestellt werden kann? Bin sehr dankbar für Ratschläge. Ich kann gerne – wenn gebraucht – ein Screenshot von der verschobenen Darstellung hochgeladen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
also ich habe mir die Webseite auf meine mMac mit Safari, Chrome und Phoney (nicht wirklich aussagekräftig) sowie meinem Android 2.3 Handy angesehen und kann nichts feststellen.
Ein Screenshot wäre vielleicht wirklich ganz gut.

Grüße


----------



## nordi (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi, danke schonmal für die Antwort. Hier der Screenshot:


----------

